# USB FM tuner



## abhijitroy (Mar 14, 2008)

For my laptop I want an USB FM tuner card. I've searched in Kolkata but could not get any. Even the USB tv tuner cards also do not contain FM. However, such cards do exist - may not be in India. This link gives about the available USB FM tuner cards - *www.nextag.com/usb-fm-tuner/search-html . Any idea about USB FM tuner cards available in India?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 14, 2008)

I have heard that there is a PCI tuner card available in the market... dont know much abt that


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know about USB FM radio cards. But If you have an USB Fm player(like Transcend), you can input its output into the microphone socket at the back of CPU cabinet.

Or, just in case you consider an internal TV tuner card, Intex sells one for about Rs. 1300 with PM reception.


----------



## paid (Mar 14, 2008)

Instead USB FM card I suggest you buy an ordinary FM player in size slightly bigger than pen drive available Rs.40-50 use a stereo 2 way cable and connect one to Headphone jack of tuner the second to line in of sound card. the cheapest solution


----------



## abhijitroy (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually the purpose of FM tuner card can't be served by just putting the audio jack in the line in. Rather, many other functions like tuning can be directly controlled thru the laptop. So, I'm still for an FM tuner card.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 8, 2009)

Don't know what went in my mind, searching for a usb fm tuner and I ended up here.
Though the thread is more than one year old, still any such device there in the market?


----------

